# To HDMI...or NOT



## Steve_LA (Jan 2, 2007)

So I took the plunge to Dish HD to go with a new LCD TV. I have a ViP211 scheduled to be installed Tuesday.

Here's my conundrum. 

Go pickup a HDMI cable and hook it up to the LCD, knowing that the port may die.

Stick with RGB high quality cables. 

The HDMI interface looks interesting, and I went to my neighbors house who has a Direct TV HD lash up fed via HDMI, and it was good, but I'm a cheap so and so.

I guess it comes down to 1) Is HDMI all that better on PQ over RGB on a 37 inch LCD,
and 2) is the HDMI on the ViP211 going to work and work for more than just an instant.

Comments and suggestions would of course be appreciated.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Buy the cheapest HDMI cable that will work for you (mine was less than $15). Give yourself some extra cable so there is zero stress on the receiver end of the cable. Worst case scenaro you can always go back to component. If you buy a $100 cable that will tick you off more than if you buy a $15 cable (and IMHO lightweight $15 cables are less likely to stress the connector on the ViP).

BTW: I've had my ViP-211 for more than a year (got it instead of an 811 when signing up for the old DishHD). My HDMI still works.


----------



## Allanon (Jan 2, 2007)

When Dish comes out to install a new HD setup, do they offer hdmi cables or component? They're coming out to my house on the 23rd (3 week wait for an install) and I want to be prepared.

You can get good quality, cheap hdmi cables from monoprice.com


----------



## Steve_LA (Jan 2, 2007)

James Long said:


> Buy the cheapest HDMI cable that will work for you (mine was less than $15). G
> 
> BTW: I've had my ViP-211 for more than a year (got it instead of an 811 when signing up for the old DishHD). My HDMI still works.


Good advice, I think Walmart has a low end grade of HDMI cable, and as it is a digital signal, I doubt that "free oxygen" and other marketing ploys make a whole heck of a lot of difference at shorter differences. :eek2:

Cheers!


----------



## INHUMANITY (Aug 8, 2005)

I picked up a couple of HDMI cables from eBay for $13 shipped.

Big Lots (yes, I said Big Lots) has HDMI cables for $12!

I picked up two for my buddy and they work just as great.

Remember the signal is 100% digital, so don't' fall for the 24k plated/Monster cable crap. Once the signal is locked, it's locked.

If it already is plated and is cheap, then go for it!

My 622 arrives on Saturday, so I got all the cables ready for it to hook up via HDMI to my 42" Vizio LCD and back to my receiver.


----------



## Steve_LA (Jan 2, 2007)

Got my new Vip211 today, hooked it up using HDMI connection, worked fine.

Wish me luck with it lasting. 

BTW...great picture so far!


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

I got all my cables at monoprice.com. Cheap price but they work great. I use HDMI on my VIP211 without any problem and I have had my 211 for over 9 months.


----------

